# Hotel



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi All

I need to book a hotel room, nothing expensive, but obviously nothing grotty either.

Im basically arriving in Dubai sooner than my company wanted me too, hence I have to pay for my accomodation for the first 5 days before they put me in the company apartment.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Ibis Hotels - dhs.299 a night.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Hi All
> 
> I need to book a hotel room, nothing expensive, but obviously nothing grotty either.
> 
> ...


Try booking [dot] com.
Your guess is as good as mine if you go with a local, unbranded hotel. Although I know of a few in Bur Dubai that you should definitely stay away from.
There are a number of fine establishments backed by brands like Marriott, Hilton, IHG, etc.
Branded hotels should run you a minimum of 250 dhs per night and a maximum of, well, a lot.
Where in Dubai would you like to stay?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

For something cheap and cheerful - easyhotel - 99dhs - nr Jebal Ali


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Premier Inn hotels are nice and cheap
250dhs at Silicon Oasis


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ibis next to Mall of Emirates is 299 dhs inclusive of breakfast. Pretty decent/good location.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> For something cheap and cheerful - easyhotel - 99dhs - nr Jebal Ali


Cheerful's the last word I'd use to describe it...


----------



## pixiegir1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Definitely recommend The Address - there are a few around Dubai and normally used for travelling business men looking for something professional but not too expensive. Make sure you get a breakfast inclusive rate! Hope this helps


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

Have a look at the Time Out Dubai website as they ran an article a few days ago on bargain hotel rooms over the summer.

Otherwise try: Ibis, Holiday Inn Express, Premier Inn which have various locations throughout town.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

xpatusa said:


> Try booking [dot] com.
> Your guess is as good as mine if you go with a local, unbranded hotel. Although I know of a few in Bur Dubai that you should definitely stay away from.
> There are a number of fine establishments backed by brands like Marriott, Hilton, IHG, etc.
> Branded hotels should run you a minimum of 250 dhs per night and a maximum of, well, a lot.
> Where in Dubai would you like to stay?


Hi All

Thanks for the replies so far...Giving me some food for thought...Location im very flexible on, obviously dont wont to be in the middle of no where though..LOL


----------



## fozzy (Jun 15, 2010)

Try eurobookings (dot)com, been looking at hotels for myself as im in the same boat as you with arriving here earlier than the company wanted. 

hope this helps.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Location im very flexible on, obviously dont wont to be in the middle of no where though..LOL


So that removes Premier Inn Silicon Oasis from the running!!! :tongue1:

Wow - the Holiday Inn Express Dubai-Jumeirah is only 175AED incl. breakfast
New build hotel opened in August 2008.
I like your chances there...

But most of us have been giving midscale hotels for your consideration.
The only 5* given (I think) was The Address, which any of their hotels would be a good choice.

IN GENERAL, one can find better rates at City hotels rather than Beach hotels.

Four Points by Sheraton on Sheikh Zayed Road has a special 396AED including full buffet breakfast
Qamardeen in Old Town by the Burj Khalifa is 395AED for a room with a great staff
&
The brand spanking new Centro Barsha by Rotana has a special Ramadan rate of 222AED


----------

